# Restoring 1966 dash



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Here's another question.....Does anyone know of a vender that restores dashes?....The only one I know is "Just Dashes" and they are kind of high...


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Definitely one of those "you get what you pay for" situations. Just Dashes is the only game around if you want it done right.

Bear


----------



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree with Bear. You do get what you pay for. After plenty of research, I just got my dash and counsel back from Just Dashes, for my 69 GTO, and I have to say they are AWESOME! Better than factory, or I can only imagine so. The two pieces are truly beautifully well done. Yes, they are pricey, but you'll get it done right. They do quality work and after my $$$ recovery, I would have done it again in a heartbeat. Only problem is... they're kind of out a ways on doing them as they are so backlogged. No regrets. Just remember to bring along you little jar of Vaseline when you pay the bill. It might help you feel somewhat better, if you get my drift. I can attach some pics if you like.


----------



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks RVP for pictures....Yours looks great and the paint seems to match pretty well. Did they restore the air chrome vents also?


----------



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

No. They don't do that part. I just purchased them from Ames Performance. They are the least expensive part of your project and they fit and look very nice. Good Luck! Curious to see the final project.


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

I am thinking of having this done this winter. Just for reference, what time of year did you have yours done and how backlogged were they?


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

The dash turned out very nice.


----------



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

For yours and my reference, I needed to look it up. Curiosity was getting the better part of me. Sometimes it good to refresh the memory...

I sent the dash and console off to Van Hays, CA on May 31, 2013. From Nebraska the cost was $269.68 to ship in a box that the UPS Store built for the special occasion and necessary trip. I about had to get out the Vaseline, but I didn't have any in my truck. Clearing my throat was just part of the process. Of coarse, that included the necessary insurance in the event of loss, damage, etc. 

Just Dashes called me after they received both items and we went through the necessary rebuild process, procedures and their options/charges. I did get the whole 9 yards. Figured I was doing it once and already committed, so why not. That was the lesser expensive part of the shipment. 

On August, 16, 2013, Just Dashes called and informed me they had completed the rebuild and were ready for shipment. At that time $1,828 was charged to my credit card and it was shipped. By the way... this amount included shipping charges. 

I have to say, I was pleasantly surprised to see the refurbished product and even happier the way it has turned out. Don't have it in the car, yet, as we are still doing body work and almost ready to paint. Hope this helps you get a window or time frame and gives you an even more of an idea on cost. Guess we're looking at... about 3.5 months. 

Good Luck!


----------

